# Taking betta drawing requests!



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Im trying to better myself as an artist and practice drawing bettas.

Here is an example. That is the only one I have since its the first one I've made ^^

Post a pic of your betta and I might draw it
( Im only 14 btw)


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

If your wondering, I draw with photoshop and with a tablet c:


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you think you could draw my betta fish Grell?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Quartz, if you want to.
He has red on the base of his Dorsal and anal fins...and the rays in his tail fin are sky blue. Hes a Rosetail.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

if you would do dragon ... (if you want a different pic check my album, i dont want to fill up your thread)


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay Ill try to draw one tonight if I dont get to distracted xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do luna if have the time?:








thx if you can =]


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am only 13 i could only draw thing like this:


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> am only 13 i could only draw thing like this:


Those are really good!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thx am trying to get better <:]

i hear your a artist, how do you sell them and stuff, like do have a site or something??


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

edit:
sorry confused some one with you XP


----------

